# Laguna Cabin



## HogJaw

This is your chance to own a piece of the famous Laguna Madre. This cabin is a rare find and is permitted by TPWD. It may be moved anywhere on the Texas coast with TPWD approval and is currently located in a prime fishing location in the Upper Laguna Madre. Hook your boat up to it and pull it to your favorite spot if you don't like ours. This cabin is in excellent shape and everything mentioned here is in good working order. The cabin is 12x36 ft. and includes: fresh water collection system, A/C, hot water shower, compete insulation, Honda generator, fishing light, full electrical wiring like your home, breaker panel, light switches, outlets, ceiling fan etc., two sets of bunk beds, full size fouton, full cabinetry with sink in kitchen, propan stove top, seperate bathroom with shower and chemical toilet, upper balcony, full metal roof, aluminum windows, mini blinds and an on demand 12 volt water pressure system. I'm sure I have forgotten some things.

This cabin was built by Kratz construction and was built to last. He has built many of the land/floating cabins up and down the coast from Rockport to Port Mansfield and does outstanding work. We used all treated lumber, and all stainless hardware. We spared no expense when deciding how to build this. It has all the comforts of home except a TV (on purpose). The sunsets are much better.....

My partner and I have had many great trips to this place with our families but we have decided to move on to bigger things and so with regret the cabin must go. Please give Eric or Charley a call with any questions. 210-889-8770 or 210-859-5969. The price is below market at $39,995 OBO and we are motivated sellers.

fishing cabin, baffin bay, land cabin, fish camp, floater, land cut, cabin permit, house boat, condo


----------

